# world cup in köln am 17./18.



## Tretschwein (14. September 2005)

jo es steht in der stadt vor meiner haustür auf der fahrrad messe ifma das wohl größte deutsche trialevent diesen jahres an...
und im forum hab ich noch nix drüber gehört... darum der thread. wollt mal hören wer so alles dabei ist und was so läuft.´
citysession irgendwann dazwischen? etc.

felix


----------



## trialmissmarple (14. September 2005)

Ich wede wohl am Start sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (14. September 2005)

der MSC Trialer und ich auch


----------



## mtb-trialer. (14. September 2005)

darf da jeder mitmachen wer will? ich glaube nicht oder?

werde hoffentlich auch am start sein....wenn dann endlich mal mein rahmen von koxx kommt! warte jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 monaten!! 



koxx suxxs!!


----------



## trialsrider (14. September 2005)

Ja ich werde auch auf jeden Fall denk ich auf der IFMA sein!Und würd auch bei ner Session am Start sein! Aber wie sieht das auf der Messe aus. Kann da jeder mim Bike rein? Oder nur wenn man so professionell auftreten kann wie ich?   
Das fänd ich nämlich dick.   An welchem Tag besucht ihr die Messe?
Ist ja Samstag und Sonntag offen gell? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Levelboss (14. September 2005)

Die Sektionen sind jetzt nach drei Tagen harter Arbeit fertig  
Ich bin Samstag und Sonnatg am Start!



			
				trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Kann da jeder mim Bike rein? Oder nur wenn man so professionell auftreten kann wie ich?


Lass deine Karre besser zu Hause. Auf der Messe kannst Du eh nicht fahren.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. September 2005)

Ist zwar ein weiter Weg bis dort hin aber die Show lass ich mir net entgehn  . Weis zufällig jemand ob das dort Eintritt kostet bzw. wieviel und wo man eventuell kostenlos Parken könnte?


----------



## Levelboss (14. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Eintritt kostet bzw. wieviel und wo man eventuell kostenlos Parken könnte?


http://www.ifmacologne.de/
Tageskarte 6 Euro
Kostenlos parken kannst Du wenn überhaupt nur weit von der Messe entfernt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. September 2005)

Danke Levelboss . Weist du noch wann der Worldcup so los geht also Uhrzeit?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. September 2005)

Hab die Uhrzeit schon gefunden    Und wenn noch jemand einen Tip hat  wo man kostenlos Parken könnte wer das top  Kennen uns in Köln nämlich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Martin M (14. September 2005)

Hier ist die Ausschreibung, mit Zeitplan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (15. September 2005)

welche der topfahrer werden den vorort sein?


----------



## tommytrialer (15. September 2005)

ich sowie der ganze rest 

also ich weiß das kenny kommt
dann die ganzen franzosen der kumerowski hösel
und soviel wie ich mitbekommen habe auch die spanier.
also alle eigentlich

mitfahren kann da nicht jeder weil man a eine lizenz braucht und b anmeldefrist vom nationalen verband 2 wochen vorher ist


----------



## Benzman22 (15. September 2005)

ich nehm an das samstag semi ist und sonntag finale oder? wollte sonntag kommen ab wann geht das den los morgens? (wann öffnet die messe?)

bastian


----------



## Schlingsi (15. September 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm an das samstag semi ist und sonntag finale oder? wollte sonntag kommen ab wann geht das den los morgens? (wann öffnet die messe?)
> 
> bastian



siehe Zeitplan


----------



## Tretschwein (15. September 2005)

was ich vor kurzem entdeckt habe:
am bahnhof gibts sone radstation von der bahn, da steht ein fahrrad für 70 cent den ganzen tag lan versichert unter dach. weiß nicht wie lang das offen ist und so...ist vielleicht für irgendwen interessant wobei wer ein auto eh schon abstellen muss... ka wegen parklätzen.
am sonntag soll das wetter sau geil werden hab ich gehört aber weiß nich ob überhaubt zeit bleibt für session.
nich vergessen: wählen is am so auch.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (16. September 2005)

Also ich bin auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. September 2005)

auf das event hät ich ja auch ma bock. aba is erstens bissl kurzfristig und zweitens zu weit weg und dementpsrechend zu teuer. euch viel spass! fotoapparate und videokameras nich vergessen ;-)


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (16. September 2005)

komm auch.
darf aber nur sonntags fahren 
gruß sebo
spezial thanks to trialsrider


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. September 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob alle Fahrer die am Start sind die Quali fahren müssen ?


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. September 2005)

das wär wirklich interessant, sieht man denn die topfahrer am samstag überhaupt???? oder sind die nur am sonntag am start? weiß das zufällig jemand wär wichtig!!!


----------



## Levelboss (16. September 2005)

Die ersten 10 der Weltrangliste sind automatisch für das Halbfinale gesetzt, müssen also nicht die Quali fahren. Die fahren also nur Sonntag.

Weltrangliste gibts hier


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. September 2005)

Ok, danke dann kommen wir nicht.


----------



## glotz (17. September 2005)

was geht denn bei dir???
benito muss auf jaden fall fahren der iss nicht gesetzt!!!
dass allein isses schon wert!!!
zieh ihn dir rein!! der geht echt steil!! iss halt ein gummibärchen!!
mfg teo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eintracht leider nur 1:1 gegen dresden!!!
aber egal!!! prost! und stimmmung!!
zehn siege fehlen noch !!


----------



## Monty98 (17. September 2005)

oder dani comas
vielleicht kommen die engländer auch (mit slinger im gepäck)


----------



## Schlingsi (17. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> was geht denn bei dir???
> benito muss auf jaden fall fahren der iss nicht gesetzt!!!
> dass allein isses schon wert!!!
> zieh ihn dir rein!! der geht echt steil!! iss halt ein gummibärchen!!
> ...




wieso muss benito denn fahren... er ist laut dieser uci liste auf 1. versteh ich jetzt nich. aber mal davon abgesehen, es gibt sau viele geile fahrer die heute fahren müssen wenn sie kommen. 

gilles, giacomo, vinco, felix, flambart etc...

also kommt!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. September 2005)

Wunder mich sowieso, weil wenn alle 10Topfahrer am Start sind wer soll dann noch ins Halbfinale einziehn? Sind ja wie ich gelesen hab nur 10 Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (17. September 2005)

@schlingsi:
soweit ich weiss zählt die liste vom letzten jahr und da isser wohl uci nicht mitgefahren!! in graz musste er sich auf jeden fall qualifiziren!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (17. September 2005)

in köln anscheinend nicht... er war auf jeden fall heute nicht da, wird aber morgen erwartet. die cousts haben frankreich mal wieder nicht verlassen...   

dafür hat felix einen respektablen 4. rang gemacht! ist also morgen im halbfinale dabei.

@MSC: die besten 12 haben sich heute für das halbfinale qualifiziert + topfahrer dann halt noch.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. September 2005)

hallo, ab wann wird morgen denn gefahren ?


----------



## Levelboss (17. September 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ab wann wird morgen denn gefahren ?





			
				Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist die Ausschreibung, mit Zeitplan.


......


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. September 2005)

öööööööööhhhhh.....  danke


----------



## tommytrialer (18. September 2005)

ich war dabei es war toll und ich hab sie gesehen 10 paletten roller aufs hr 10 paletten sidehop und 10 paletten tipper   


und es hat sich auf jeden gelohnt...naja für mich ned so aber....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. September 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich war dabei es war toll und ich hab sie gesehen 10 paletten roller aufs hr 10 paletten sidehop und 10 paletten tipper
> 
> 
> und es hat sich auf jeden gelohnt...naja für mich ned so aber....



geb den 10er aktionen mal namen...

also ich nehm an roller und sidehop gehen auf das konto vom ros!?!

10 tipper vom hermance?belaey?...


----------



## Schlingsi (18. September 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> geb den 10er aktionen mal namen...
> 
> also ich nehm an roller und sidehop gehen auf das konto vom ros!?!
> 
> 10 tipper vom hermance?belaey?...



jau also die 10 mittem roller und den sidehop war natürlich benito. die 10 mitten tipper war leider nur der hermance... kenny war wohl nich 100%ig da heute. leider... aber egal ob man vincent mag oder nich, der typ rockt einfach höhen und weiten... meeeega krass. achja, die 11 wurden auch fast getippt.


----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2005)

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/benito_143cm_sidehop2.avi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/benito_143cm_sidehop2.avi



genau der


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/benito_143cm_sidehop2.avi



warst du da??????


----------



## tobsen (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/benito_143cm_sidehop2.avi



pf...


----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> warst du da??????




jo ich war da


----------



## Schlingsi (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> jo ich war da



och, hättest du dich mal zu erkennen gegeben...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. September 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> och, hättest du dich mal zu erkennen gegeben...



allerdings.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2005)

hab ich ja, ich war der mit dem ChrisKing cap  Aber abgesehen davon weiss ich sowieso nich wer hier wer is.. Wie sieht ein Schlingsi aus?   

Dich Marco hab ich meistens nur während dem fahren gesehen, da wollt ich nich stören.. ausserdem hab ich ja Angst vor dir  
Ne schicke Freundin haste übrigens, aber nich so schick wie die vom Caisso


----------



## Schlingsi (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich ja, ich war der mit dem ChrisKing cap  Aber abgesehen davon weiss ich sowieso nich wer hier wer is.. Wie sieht ein Schlingsi aus?
> 
> Dich Marco hab ich meistens nur während dem fahren gesehen, da wollt ich nich stören.. ausserdem hab ich ja Angst vor dir
> Ne schicke Freundin haste übrigens, aber nich so schick wie die vom Caisso



ein schlingsi sah gestern aus, als wäre es winter und er im krieg. hatte so ne desert-storm tarnjacke an. bis zum mittag stand ne blonde frau neben mir und danach ein paar hässliche typen. 

aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist mir niemand mit ner CK kappe ins auge gefallen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Dich Marco hab ich meistens nur während dem fahren gesehen, da wollt ich nich stören.. ausserdem hab ich ja Angst vor dir
> Ne schicke Freundin haste übrigens, aber nich so schick wie die vom Caisso



die einen Stehen halt auf Blond..die anderen auf braun..  für jeden was dabei gewesn...

und den Kopf hätte ich dir bestimmt nicht abgerissen.... naja...vielleicht son bischen... aber hatte sowieso genug mit meinem noch im Bein zu tun... da wäre ich zu schwach gewesen um dir nur ein Haar zu krümmen... nächste mal..trinken wir ne Fanta zusammen.  unglaublich..immer viele auf den Events..und man läuft an einander vorbei...


----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> hatte so ne desert-storm tarnjacke an.



naja kein Wunder, dass ich dich nich gesehen hab..

@braunschweig

jo da hats dich bei der sektion mit der Baggerschaufel ganz schön gelegt  

Ich trink übrigens nur Milch!


----------



## V!RUS (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trink übrigens nur Milch!



Calcium-Power!!!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja kein Wunder, dass ich dich nich gesehen hab..
> 
> @braunschweig
> 
> ...



hatte noch von unserm ROADTRIP NEN loch im Bein... und musste dauernt zum Sanni es verbinen lassen.. wollten mich erst nicht fahren lassen... aber TommiTrialer hat mir ein glück seinen Schienbein schoner geliehen... und bei dem Baumstämmen bin ich "NUR" knapp über dem Loch aufs bein geknallt... 
Weiß auch nicht was da passiert ist... irgendwie die bremse durchgerutscht... scheiss stelle wenn da die Bremse versagt...


----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2005)

hm ich glaub du checkst es einfach nich so


----------



## trialsrider (19. September 2005)

LOL! ich hab dich gesehen CHRIS KING!!! 
Und hab sogar direkt gedacht dat is bestimmt der Chris King
musste aber bei dem Gedanken selber lachen!Wollte schon
den Marco herpfeifen aber der war mit "schlecht fahren" beschäftigt.  
Und grimmig gucken....und leute ignoriern die ihn freundlich grüßen!  
Wie geil das du das echt warst! ich fass es nicht!   
Und die Freundin vom Caisso war echt hot!


----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> LOL! ich hab dich gesehen CHRIS KING!!!
> Und hab sogar direkt gedacht dat is bestimmt der Chris King
> musste aber bei dem Gedanken selber lachen!
> Wie geil das du das echt warst! ich fass es nicht!




lol Was is daran so komisch, dass ich da war?

ich seh übrigens so aus


----------



## trialsrider (19. September 2005)

Du IDIOT! Jetzt erkennt dich der Marco doch immer wenn er dich sieht!
 
SCHEFF!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh übrigens so aus



siehst irgendwie nich so gesund aus was?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (20. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> LOL! ich hab dich gesehen CHRIS KING!!!
> Und hab sogar direkt gedacht dat is bestimmt der Chris King
> musste aber bei dem Gedanken selber lachen!Wollte schon
> den Marco herpfeifen aber der war mit "schlecht fahren" beschäftigt.
> ...



Sry fürs ignorieren...aber hatte echt den Kopf voll mit meinem Bein...hatt ich dir ja auf der Eurobike schon gezeigt.... das nächste mal gibt´s auch nen küsschen..


----------



## trialsrider (20. September 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Sry fürs ignorieren...aber hatte echt den Kopf voll mit meinem Bein...hatt ich dir ja auf der Eurobike schon gezeigt.... das nächste mal gibt´s auch nen küsschen..




 Ich war auf der Eurobike? Geil!   
Du verwechselst mich!   
Aber das küsschen nehm ich trotzdem!


----------

